# Mavic Open Pro rims with Surly new hubs?



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

For a cheaper build has anyone used this combo for ss? If so can you tell me what you think.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Not I. But all my wheels are Open Pro rims (formula hubs, a WI rear ENO, campy hubs)

correction: I have a rear wheel Open Pro Surly flip/flop hub. Works just fine


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

That would be a great build.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

A coworker once stated that the Surly hubs he had were some of the worst hubs he has ever used. Heavy, hard to service, and don't last long.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm in the process of building up a set with Surly hubs and Salsa Delgado Cross rims. The Mavic Open Pros I've used in the past have been great rims. The new Surly track hubs look awesome, and feel very smooth. Should be a nice wheelset!


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Surly hubs are very nice. Paired with open pro you'd have a fine wheel.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

solid... quite so, in fact


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Open Pros are great. I have no experience with Surly Hubs but several of my ride buddies have and they love them.
Sounds like a great choice to me...enjoy!


----------



## danka24 (Jul 21, 2006)

I have surly hubs on the mtb, biggest mistake in my life. Bearings are small and wear out fairly quick if you ride hard. The hubs will either tighten or loosen themselves up, thanks to threaded on shoulders on the axles. The brand new ones have addressed that issue, but will ultimately create another issue, the female axle they are using is going to be prone to stripping out easily.

Yes to Mavic Open Pro rims, but for hubs get formulas.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I stand corrected. My fixed gear bike has a Surly rear hub. Wheel built by Harris Cyclery. Works just fine.


----------



## bb1mina (Jul 21, 2010)

i've got mavic open pro ceramic rims (new-old-stock) + silver surly track hubs (fixed-fixed rear) + black dt swiss revolution spokes

cheap and effective


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

My surlyhub /salsa rims are great. bombproof.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Mother of God... I have OP laced to a Formula hub.

It hard to find a crappy hub nowadays. If Formula is bombproof then surely Surly is as well. Don't blink just do it.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Finally got around to building my Surly/Delgado wheelset last night. The spoke holes in the hubs are nice and tight, and it trued-up like a dream, even for this wheel-building noob. Black hubs, black rims, black spokes, silver nipples. Sexy!


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

BianchiJoe said:


> Finally got around to building my Surly/Delgado wheelset last night. The spoke holes in the hubs are nice and tight, and it trued-up like a dream, even for this wheel-building noob. Black hubs, black rims, black spokes, silver nipples. Sexy!


Can't say this and not post pictures!!! They are required:thumbsup:


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

Open Pro's are considered the standard which all other rims are measured by  Go for it!


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Trower said:


> Can't say this and not post pictures!!! They are required:thumbsup:


Agree!
Need photos!


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Trower said:


> Can't say this and not post pictures!!! They are required :thumbsup:


You're right, of course, but I left the wheels at the shop. I'm awaiting more parts for the rest of the build. Pics upon completion, promise!


----------

